# Konzept Verteilte Datensicherung



## Beware (4. Dez 2013)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade Informationen zur Lösung einer Problemstellung bezüglich einer verteilten Datensicherung zu sammeln.

Im Internet habe ich leider recht wenig dazu gefunden (vermutlich weil ich nach dem falschen Begriffen suche), weshalb ich es mal hier probieren will.

Gegeben sind eine gewisse Zahl an Fileservern (>5) auf denen sich mehrere Gigabyte-große Dateien befinden, welche nach ihrer Erstellung nichtmehr verändert werden. Nun sollen die Server untereinander diese Dateien sichern, so dass beim Ausfall eines Servers keine Daten verloren gehen.

Die Daten 1:1 auf einen anderen Server zu kopieren wäre bei der Datenmenge natürlich recht ineffizient, weshalb ich nach alternativen Suche.
Ich dachte an sowas wie ein RAID5 System, nur verteilt auf mehrere Server.

Gibt es dafür bestehende Lösungen, bzw. welche anderen Möglichkeiten bleiben um die Daten zu sichern?

Grüße,
Beware


----------



## turtle (4. Dez 2013)

Das nennt sich *DFS *(Distributed File System) und hier kannst du etwas nachlesen.


----------

